# Make room for a new SSBHM



## zayus1979 (Oct 28, 2007)

First, my sincearest appologies should introduction posts be against the rules and/or annoying.

I'm a SSBHM, 500+ lbs, havn't been weighed in years, the scales generally don't accomidate me, 6'2... Got to this weight the good old fashion way, genetics and and a deep abiding love of food... Not really into gaining, and though I occasionally have my moments when I consider loosing weight for health reasons, I always end up putting a hurting on some chicken wings instead.

I've known about the community of BHMs and FFAs for quite some time, though I've never been able to make it work to my advantage. The ladies are out there, I know it, I'm currently looking at the proof, but I just can't seam to find them..

But I blame myself mostly, it's a confidence issue. Don't get me wrong, I'm comfortable with myself, I'm fine with my body, and I try not to allow my weight to restrict me. Despite all that, I can never get it out of my head that no matter how much I'm okay with my weight, the world at large is generally not... And that constant fear of rejection nibbling at the back of my brain, only occasionally dampered by alcohol (an effect that's entirely too costly to achieve, given my size,) keeps me from making an approach...

So I'm the friend, and I harbor my feelings inside, all too often. But I know that the women I surrond myself with are not FFA's, which is possibly another difficult hurddle I need to overcome...

One day, with a little luck, I'll find a FFA who stimulates my mind and body, who I connect with and who'll love me as is.. That'll be nice..

And this is me:






To be honest the enjoyment that seams to be had from belly pics is something I've never considered would be attractive, but it's not supprising... I'll have to snap one of those off eventually.


----------



## fat hiker (Oct 28, 2007)

Zayus, welcome - you certainly dress elegantly!

As to belly pictures, I think you have to have a great deal of confidence, or a very loving supporter, to take them and post them here!

Never fear, the lady to love your quarter-ton of handsome abundance is waiting out there somewhere...stay open and keep looking.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 28, 2007)

This, my friend will put your drinking problems at ease, my best suggestion, put some ice in a tumbler and pour it on, sip slowly.












... on a side note, I _know_ I'm in trouble when Mary sees this guys photo


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 28, 2007)

> To be honest the enjoyment that seams to be had from belly pics is something I've never considered would be attractive, but it's not supprising... I'll have to snap one of those off eventually.



To some of us ladypervs, it's attractive.

No lie, I met a fantastic guy on this board more than a year ago and it began via the following conversation:

"Wow. Nice belly pic."

I'm NOT kidding.


----------



## likeitmatters (Oct 28, 2007)

and btw you are very handsome and stunning and will make some ffa very happy indeed


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 28, 2007)

*droools*

How gorgeous! I love it when a guy is all dressed up. And when they're fat, but that's more of a prerequisite for sexiness. <3


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 28, 2007)

See.... I knew it. I have SSS (super spidey skills)


----------



## Love.Metal (Oct 28, 2007)

Gorgeous...impeccably dressed fat men = Sexy Perfection. 

Welcome!!

<3


----------



## Aurora (Oct 28, 2007)

You're a good lookin' guy, and welcome to the fray!


----------



## zayus1979 (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you all so much for your warm welcomes...

Ahh Jamison, an old freind, and yes, it does indeed do the trick, when I can stomach it.. I'm really more of a rum man.

I'd never worn a tuxedo before that day, and I really loved it. Was the best man at my buddy's wedding, and his brother was standing next to me all day, another big guy, just complaining and complaining about it.. Finally I had to look at him and say "Chill, dude, it's not everyday we get to look this good."


----------



## Love.Metal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm willing to bet that you look good no matter what <3


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 28, 2007)

Love.Metal said:


> I'm willing to bet that you look good no matter what <3



Yep.

Looks very cute and I like the attitude.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 28, 2007)

mmm Rum, you a spiced man? I'm a fan of the Capt. 

tho Mojitos rock, and BACARDI wins the game.


----------



## Love.Metal (Oct 28, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> mmm Rum, you a spiced man? I'm a fan of the Capt.
> 
> tho Mojitos rock, and BACARDI wins the game.




Dang, Chris...you're swaying my resolve not to drink. 
Darn you, lol. Why, oh why must you speak of Bacardi in front of me? 

<3


----------



## stungunmillie (Oct 28, 2007)

Lookin' sharp!


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 28, 2007)

Love.Metal said:


> Dang, Chris...you're swaying my resolve not to drink.
> Darn you, lol. Why, oh why must you speak of Bacardi in front of me?
> 
> <3



Because, it's ohhh sooo goood:eat2:










>.< don't hate me!


----------



## StarScream! (Oct 28, 2007)

Welcome, and enjoy!


----------



## zayus1979 (Oct 28, 2007)

Ladies, thank you so much for the compliments, it's wonderful.

Spiced rum is my weakness, and whereas I love the Capt. even the cheep stuff, your Lady Blieghs, Admiral Nielson and various other nautical themed rums, work very well onced inproporionatly mixed with whatever cola I have at hand.

But if I'm really going to tie one on, Bacardi is the way to go. Shots of 151 go down like water for some reason.


----------



## Love.Metal (Oct 28, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Because, it's ohhh sooo goood:eat2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Interestingly enough...[or maybe not]...I've been to the distillery in Ireland where they make Jameson. They had a tasting-game thingy...it was bad ass. But here we go, hijacking someone else's thread with thoughts of alcohol.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 28, 2007)

Love.Metal said:


> Interestingly enough...[or maybe not]...I've been to the distillery in Ireland where they make Jameson. They had a tasting-game thingy...it was bad ass. But here we go, hijacking someone else's thread with thoughts of alcohol.



I want to go there!




zayus1979 said:


> Ladies, thank you so much for the compliments, it's wonderful.
> 
> Spiced rum is my weakness, and whereas I love the Capt. even the cheep stuff, your Lady Blieghs, Admiral Nielson and various other nautical themed rums, work very well onced inproporionatly mixed with whatever cola I have at hand.
> 
> But if I'm really going to tie one on, Bacardi is the way to go. Shots of 151 go down like water for some reason.



OMG Admiral Nielson...... I once had a whole half handle of that one night.

don't remember much, just the pics people took, LOL


----------



## Tad (Oct 29, 2007)

zayus1979 said:


> Thank you all so much for your warm welcomes...
> 
> Ahh Jamison, an old freind, and yes, it does indeed do the trick, when I can stomach it.. I'm really more of a rum man.
> 
> I'd never worn a tuxedo before that day, and I really loved it. Was the best man at my buddy's wedding, and his brother was standing next to me all day, another big guy, just complaining and complaining about it.. Finally I had to look at him and say "Chill, dude, it's not everyday we get to look this good."



Here is another welcome 

I love your line in the quote above, from the wedding day. Good point!

I'm also a fan of Jameson's and Rum (errrr, not together). My preference in rum runs to the amber rums from old Caribbean distilleries, like Mount Gay and Cockspur (for some reason the best rum seems to come from places with the most dubious sounding names...).

As you will find on this board, there are FFA around who really do like really big guys. There may not be so many of them, but then again, there are not so many guys your size, either. From your picture and from how you write, I think you can present yourself well. So hopefully you'll soon have ample evidence that you can use to silence that doubting voice, without the aid of the good Misters Jameson or Bacardi.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Tracy (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome, you look wonderful and yummy!


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome Sir...

My, how well you dress. I :smitten:love:smitten: a man who dresses dapper, and your size is so beautiful too.

A great example of the male species you are!

Bella xXx


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes, Chris you may be in trouble. We all know how Mary swings around these parts of the board 

I prefer a whiskey, but thats just my white trash upbringing. I do have some knowledge of classier alchy, and if I had the money would prefer nice Canadian beers, schiraz, cabernet savingon, and grey goose.

But no, I'll keep drinking Black Velvet and PBR.


----------



## StridentDionysus (Oct 31, 2007)

You people make me wanna drink  :doh: I looooove Flor de Caña rum (seven years) and I've been to the Bacardi distillery here in Mexico, it was awesome!  (so much alcohol in one place... beautiful :smitten

And of course a big welcome to zayus


----------



## stefanie (Oct 31, 2007)

Very elegant! 

Big men wear formal dress *very* well. I love it when my husband dresses up in a suit (complete with suspenders ... :dies: ) It's a look that's solid ... imposing ... very masculine.

I hope you find the girl of your dreams! Don't give up...

A thought just occurred to me ... I know we have a "belly thread," and that's all good, but I wonder if a "suit/tuxedo" thread wouldn't be fun as well? I'd certainly read it! It would be nice to see you all dressed to the nines. Personally, I find it in many ways as appealing as shirtlessness.


----------



## Molly (Oct 31, 2007)

Hello handsome! Welcome, look forward to seeing you around!


----------



## zayus1979 (Oct 31, 2007)

All the compliments can give a guy culture shock! lol

And again, thank you so much.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello....welcome.


----------

